# Audio-Technica ATH-M50 + FiiO __ =Eargasm?



## DroidsRGod

Hi im new to the audiofile world and I was just wondering whether the FiiO E11 is better then the FiiO E17. Is the FiiO E17 a better amp? The DAC would only be a plus for E17.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





droidsrgod said:


> Hi im new to the audiofile world and I was just wondering whether the FiiO E11 is better then the FiiO E17. Is the FiiO E17 a better amp? The DAC would only be a plus for E17.


 
  Yes, the E17 as an amp is still superior to the E17, this has been concluded by CLIEOS and Mike at headfonia.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/587912/fiio-e17-alpen-first-impression-final-thought
   
  Here's one of the best E17 reviews I have ever read. It is the best one I have read. It talks of differences between the two and strengths and what not.
   
  The DAC isn't just a plus for some but a deal breaker, hopefully you will use it, because if not, at $150 there are other better just portable amps out there if you already have a good DAC.
   
  "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet"


----------



## DroidsRGod

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Yes, the E17 as an amp is still superior to the E17, this has been concluded by CLIEOS and Mike at headfonia.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/587912/fiio-e17-alpen-first-impression-final-thought
> 
> ...


 
  So the extra $80 dollars is really worth it? and Is it portable? I dont want uncomfortable bulk coming from my pocket


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





droidsrgod said:


> So the extra $80 dollars is really worth it? and Is it portable? I dont want uncomfortable bulk coming from my pocket


 
  IF you are using it as a DAC at home, then yes. From the looks of it....you probably dn't have one at home so having one would come in handy. The DAC of the E17 can only be used with a computer. It could be used with the iPad with CCK but ALSO an external power source..this  is something that takes a while.
   
  The E17 is portable, look in my signature
   
   


> http://imgur.com/a/bYc9X


 
  This is a pic album, give it a look, sadly it is a bit uncomfortable to those that aren't used to it, getting a baggy pack for the two is what many have done.
   
  The E17 is a multi use swiss army like device, it can be used as a desktop device and portable amp. When used portable with your iPod or mp3 player(pmp as we call them) it can only use the amp section but at home or with a computer during your travels, you can use it as a DAC, it has an EQ, 215mW of power @16 ohms compared to 30mW @16 ohms of the iPod and has multiple input options.
   
  It is only recommended to buy it if you will use it's features, if you just want an amp and nothing more, there are others at this price.


----------



## DroidsRGod

Do you know of a better Amp with/without Dec and around $100? I have been thinking and I wouldnt really use Dec I would just connect line out from my computer to the amp and then my Headphones.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





droidsrgod said:


> Do you know of a better Amp with/without Dec and around $100? I have been thinking and I wouldnt really use Dec I would just connect line out from my computer to the amp and then my Headphones.


 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/596482/the-sub-100-portable-amps-shootout-8-1-amps-compared
   
  CLIEOS has done a thorough review of the most popular sub $100 amps. the E7 has a DAC by the way.\\
   
  It would be best to have a DAC, the computer's own DAC and audio parts are generally pretty bad unless you have a Mac.


----------



## DroidsRGod

Alright well I guess the 80 dollars are worth it for the E17.. Thank you soo much for your time Panda-sama


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





droidsrgod said:


> Alright well I guess the 80 dollars are worth it for the E17.. Thank you soo much for your time Panda-sama


 
  It is worth it if you choose to use it with your computer AND portably!And if your headphones will benefit from it. What headphones do you have?
  Do you have an iPod? If yes then I would recommend an LOD by FiiO.
   
  Please watch these for more info:
  http://youtu.be/Hyjt83X8nQE
   
  What is a DAC and amp is that one
   
   
  and this one is what is an LOD:
  http://youtu.be/AdM-K8k5KMw
   
  Please watch both of them, it should answer most questions on the DAC and amp and or LOD


----------



## DroidsRGod

Audio Technical ATH-M50s and No I have a Droid 3 but I might get a Nano or something if it make the audio better


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





droidsrgod said:


> Audio Technical ATH-M50s and No I have a Droid 3 but I might get a Nano or something if it make the audio better


 
  Sorry, I should have known. I forgot the title and your username is a giveaway.
   
  Droids audio isn't that good.
   
  What computer do you have?
   
  The M50 isn't very refrence ish or clean and the E17 may not make a huge difference with it. Something like the E17 is meant for use with ~$250 headphones generally although price doesn't equal everything.


----------



## DroidsRGod

Well in the future when I get my money I will get $250+ headphones and my computer is a $350 HP 2000.. Which headphones do you recommend?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





droidsrgod said:


> Well in the future when I get my money I will get $250+ headphones and my computer is a $350 HP 2000.. Which headphones do you recommend?


 
  I would recommend a new thread so peopl canhelp you.
  HP and regular computer audio out is pretty bad compared to stuff like this.
   
  If in the future you are still going to be using those new $250 headphones for the same purpose as right now, then getting the E17 right now would be a right course of action. But if not then something else.
   
  I get that you want to use with computer and Droid or nano, and thus that will stay the same right? Then a DAC and amp combo portable unit?
   
  Am I getting this right?


----------



## DroidsRGod

I don't get what you are trying to say please explain some more


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





droidsrgod said:


> I don't get what you are trying to say please explain some more


 
  What you want right now is a device that has a DAC and an amp and is also portable right? So you can use the DAC and amp with your computer at home and just the amp while on the go right?


----------



## DroidsRGod

Yes


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





droidsrgod said:


> Yes


 
  Well then getting the E17 now should be or should fit into your plans then as it will work for most $250 headphones (most).
   
  Please do adequate research on the device and make a descision 
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/587912/fiio-e17-alpen-first-impression-final-thought


----------



## DroidsRGod

Have you used E17? If so what would you recommend? Headphones that work with E17 or whatever because you said M50s wont make much difference


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





droidsrgod said:


> Have you used E17? If so what would you recommend? Headphones that work with E17 or whatever because you said M50s wont make much difference


 
  Yes I have.
   
  For you I would still recommend them.
   
  The M50's won't have super improvement as they aren't really the cleanest cans..but that was before I found out you have a $350 HP.
   
  If you are getting headphones soon then... I might as well just say that the E17 is a good choice. You are kinda stuck in the middle. How much differene it will make will depend on if you can hear it or not and also your audio tracks and their quality you are using.


----------



## DroidsRGod

A $250 to $350 difference


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





droidsrgod said:


> A $250 to $350 difference


 
  It depends on the person, but a headphone no matter how good will produce sound that can't be had as sweet without a proper DAC and amp..unless you get beats that is.
  Head-Fi is more of...legit audio. The differences and how big they are differ from person to person, I can't tell you it is awesome go buy it. You have to do research and make a descision based on others (in the thread I posted) to get it or not.
   
  If you want to read more,
   
  Go to the thread listed above, and read pages 50-80 and 110-130 for the most info
   
  Edit: What I mean is this quote:
   
   


> Teachers open the door, but you must walk through it yourself


----------



## DroidsRGod

BEATS?!? I have heard the M50s are wayyy better except for the bass but thats it


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





droidsrgod said:


> BEATS?!? I have heard the M50s are wayyy better except for the bass but thats it


 
  I use that picture a lot as well.
   
  But what Im trying to say is that with Beats, you can use whatever you want. But to truly go into audio, you are going to need a better DAC and amp, I would just recommend a destkop unit but you want an all in one device.
   
  Read it up, I can't tell you to make the purchase or whatever. I opened the door with info on the E17 and being a good device for the price with it's capabilities, now you must walk through it with research my friend.


----------



## DroidsRGod

Beats cost so much more though I can get M50s + E17 for the price of beats pro


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





droidsrgod said:


> Beats cost so much more though I can get M50s + E17 for the price of beats pro


 
  Well do your research, but unless you have a change of mind, the E17 is sounding right. I am laying out facts and making sure of what you want to prevent buyers remorse. Also having you go do personal research and stuff wil reinforce this. I don't want to just tell you to get it, I wish to teach them on why, and the benefits and crowd sourced opinions here on head fi(although many are just noise)


----------



## m50man

Just gotta say E17 with ATH-M50 is an eargasm and is an incredible difference in terms of SQ and amplification and bass boost


----------

